# TBG Northern Zone Shoot - 2013



## dutchman (Mar 27, 2013)

Everything you need to know for the Northern Zone Shoot is shown below (date, time, place, directions, cost, everything).

Please consider this as your personal invitation from me to you. Come see us. Makes no difference if you're a member of TBG or not. You'll be welcome with open arms.

May 18 shoot date

Here are a lot of the details: (these are Joe Coots' words from year before last; ain't no way to improve on perfection)

_30 (or more) Target Course, $10 shoot fee, family of 3 or more $25, kids 12 and under shoot free, shoot as many times as you want but first round counts for score.
The course will be an informal competition based loosely on the clubs shoot rules/classes, with “braggin rights” going to the winner of each class.
Ask anyone who's been to one of these, you will have a good time and just about guarantee your face and sides will hurt from all the smiles and laughter.
We will be cooking a great lunch to share together supplemented by any covered dish donation you care to bring. Considering what folks have brought to share, the food alone is worth the trip.
As we have in previous years, lunch is paid for by your donations, but if you can’t afford to pay, you are welcome to eat as our guests. All proceeds go to TBG. 
We start at safe shooting light and announce the winners around 3pm, but many arrive early to sit and drink coffee or stay late to watch the sun set with tales of past hunts and dreams of future ones.

Ask anyone who's been to the past 6 how much fun they've had and I'm sure you'll find the time to make it up here.
Each shoot has been better than the last so we are looking forward to this one being even better.

If you have a spare light bow to loan for the day and a couple of arrows you don't mind losing, we always have someone who "just came to watch." 
As everyone reading this knows, if we can get a bow in their hand we'll have another convert to our cause. We should have a couple anyway but we will probably need more.

We will have a trading blanket area: bring any trad archery items that you want to trade/sell or donate to someone who might need them. 
Make sure you clearly mark whatever you bring with name, telephone #, $ price, or trade options. 
While I have never seen a trading blanket go wrong, we can assume no responsibility for your gear._(End of JC's verbage)

The address of Bent Bow Farms is 949 Liberty Church Road, Ranger, GA 30734. 
General directions are:

-75N to Exit 293

-Turn Right off Exit 293 which will put you on 411N

-Take 411N for approximately 15 miles to Fairmount, continue on 411N through Fairmount for approximately 7 miles to Ranger.

-As you come into Ranger you'll see a brick post office on your left, turn left at the road just past that, Liberty Church Road.

-Continue on Liberty Church Road for approximately 1 mile. We are the log cabin with the green tin roof on your right, there will be signs posted.

Mapquest takes you further North on Liberty Church than where our house sits but it will take you the same way I have explained.

Feel free to post questions here, private message, email or call Joe (JC), Gene (Dutchman) or Jeff (Jake Allen). 

Bring a chair, bug spray, thermocell and or tick spray. It is springtime in North Georgia.


----------



## Jake Allen (Mar 29, 2013)

Thanks for starting this thread Mr. B. Our Spring is marching right along.

Set up day, (May 11 this year), is alot of fun,
and rewarding. JC has been good with encouraging
creativity, and soliciting suggestions for target sets
and shooting stake placements from those helping
with the course.
I highly recommend the experience, and we will greatly appreciate your help!
We get started about 8:30 ish, and should be mostly completed by mid day.

Of course, an afternoon walk thru the completed course, bows
in hand, is suggested to check for safety, and to fine tune the shots. 
If you come, make sure to bring a bow,
plus an arrow or two!


----------



## Jake Allen (Mar 29, 2013)

A few pictures from last years shoot!

Good times, and great day all in a beautiful patch of woods. Top that off with a fine lunch and you have the whole deal!


----------



## Jake Allen (Mar 29, 2013)

Classes:

Men’s:
Recurve
Longbow
(any arrow shaft material)

Women’s:
Recurve
Longbow
(any arrow shaft material)

Senior’s: (age 60 up)
Men
Women
(any arrow shaft material)

Primitive:
Men
Women
(Wood or Cane arrows only)

Youth (ages 12 to 15)
Juniors (8 to 11)
Cubs (7 and under)

Shoot Fees
$10.00 members/ $15.00 non members
Members: Family: 25.00 (3 or more) 
Non Members Family: $35.00 (3 or more)
12 and under shoot for Free!

Equipment:
Recurve, Longbow, Selfbow
No Compound, or Crossbows (Yes, we are biased )
Field Tips only - No Broadheads, Blunts or Judos


----------



## Al33 (Mar 30, 2013)

Absolutely one of my most favorite events of the year. I have only missed one and that was due to kidney stones but I did have a blast the week before working with the set-up crew. If you have a calendar conflict for the weekend of the shoot you might want to volunteer for the set-up which usually occurs the Saturday before as it is a blast too.

The trading blanket is always a big deal and I'm sure I will be bringing a few things to barter with.


----------



## 2wheelfoster (Mar 30, 2013)

Can't wait till this shoot!


----------



## dutchman (Apr 1, 2013)

Al's right, we usually have a swap-n-sell table or blanket set up at this shoot. I probably have some things I could stand to move as well. So, bring stuff you no longer have a use for and see if you can make a trade or a sale.

We also need folks to bring a covered dish for the lunch. Would anyone care to make a suggestion as to what I could bring?


----------



## TNGIRL (Apr 1, 2013)

dutchman said:


> Al's right, we usually have a swap-n-sell table or blanket set up at this shoot. I probably have some things I could stand to move as well. So, bring stuff you no longer have a use for and see if you can make a trade or a sale.
> 
> We also need folks to bring a covered dish for the lunch. Would anyone care to make a suggestion as to what I could bring?



Vegs, breakfast bars........


----------



## dutchman (Apr 1, 2013)

Good one, Tomi...


----------



## dutchman (Apr 2, 2013)

The real reason for the question as to what I should bring was to determine if I'd be ousted if I didn't bring suicide potatoes.


----------



## Gordief (Apr 2, 2013)

we'll oust ya for less than that...


----------



## dutchman (Apr 2, 2013)

Gordief said:


> we'll oust ya for less than that...



No doubt you would...


----------



## chadeugene (Apr 2, 2013)

This is closer to my neck of the woods, I believe I'll be able to make this one.  It'll be my first traditional shoot in going on ten years.  Looking forward to it.


----------



## chenryiv (Apr 8, 2013)

Helped set up last year and had a blast.  Missed it last year due to a previous commitment, but wont miss this one.


----------



## Jake Allen (Apr 23, 2013)

chadeugene said:


> This is closer to my neck of the woods, I believe I'll be able to make this one.  It'll be my first traditional shoot in going on ten years.  Looking forward to it.



I hope you make it!

Set up day is May 11.


----------



## Jake Allen (Apr 27, 2013)

I have the carrier made, target hung, ropes and pulleys and hardware for a new running target. We will get it set up on thos course. Be fun!


----------



## Gordief (Apr 27, 2013)

Turbo charged ?


----------



## Jake Allen (Apr 29, 2013)

Gordief said:


> Turbo charged ?



A good tight rope, and this little piggie should run like the wind blows.....


----------



## Joe "JC" Coots (May 7, 2013)

I really appreciate everyone involved in this, without all your help we simply couldn't make this happen.

Our family looks forward to this all year long and seems to get better every year. We are so blessed to be able to share this event with all of our friends and it truly enriches our lives to be with all of you....and to make new friends as well!

We would love to have you come help set up targets with us this Saturday....those that come will get the opportunity to lay out targets in any creative fashion that is safe and fun. Any and all help would be greatly appreciated, for however long you can lend a hand, no experience necessary. We'll even feed you lunch! 

One thing to mention for both setup and the shoot....with all the rain we've had this year we have an abundance of ticks so please spray permanone or other repellant on your clothing. 

Please feel free to ask any questions or offer any suggestions, we are always looking for ways to make this event more memorable.


----------



## Jake Allen (May 10, 2013)

We will be setting this course tomorrow.
If you want, and can come to help, we can sure use it, pretty short handed this year.

It will be fun,  give you a chance to help layout the targets and shooting stakes, and promised to have a good time doing it.

Set up crew, (so far):
Me
Paul ReDavid
Leon Scott and his cart
Joe

Maybe Keith Sexton

Lunch, and a shoot thru the course is provided.
Bring a bow!

We will get started about 8:30

Thank you


----------



## Al33 (May 10, 2013)

I should be there early.


----------



## Jake Allen (May 10, 2013)

Al33 said:


> I should be there early.



Good deal!
Thank you Al..


----------



## Gordief (May 10, 2013)

i'll be there...


----------



## Skunkhound (May 10, 2013)

Can't make the setup due to work, but I can't wait for this shoot.


----------



## Jake Allen (May 10, 2013)

Gordief said:


> i'll be there...



Good deal, thanks!


----------



## tradhunter98 (May 12, 2013)

I would love to come but don't think i am going to get to!


----------



## Joe "JC" Coots (May 12, 2013)

Many thanks to all those that showed up Saturday to help set up the course. It certainly made things go much easier, smoother, and faster to have so many willing to sacrifice their Saturday for this shoot.

We have two ranges consisting of 40 shots with 41 targets (you'll have to come see to figure it out). I think this year will at least live up to the hype of previous years....there were some very creative thinkers in the set-up crew.

You'll also be dining on some really fine barbecue....just ask the setup crew who were our guinea pigs.

Look at all these beautiful butts, slathered in home made rub....



And then after the smoker all night.....



And then there's chicken too for variety or those that don't like pork....wait a minute, everyone likes pork!



And there will be plenty of awesome side dishes and deserts thanks to all those wonderful cooks who donate them for everyone's enjoyment.

I know Jeff took some pics of some of the setup and might be posting those this week to add more incentive to show up.

Hope to see ya'll this weekend, we think it will be yet another memorable year!


----------



## Al33 (May 12, 2013)

Yes sir, the BBQ is outstanding! Thanks Joe to you and Kim for feeding us, it was great!

Without a doubt one of my favorite shoots of the year. Always a great course and always great times. The trading blanket affair makes for extra fun and some great deals.

This is definitely a family affair so bring them all.


----------



## dutchman (May 14, 2013)

This is gonna be great! Y'all come to Ranger and help us make this the best shoot of the year.


----------



## Jake Allen (May 14, 2013)

Ya'll have seen and heard about the smoked meat, and the 41 targets in the woods, now check out the Screaming Pig!
Good shot Gordie!

<object width="480" height="360"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/XIYJZ8XqScM?version=3&hl=en_US&rel=0"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/XIYJZ8XqScM?version=3&hl=en_US&rel=0" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" width="480" height="360" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true"></embed></object>

A few targets to sell through a silent auction, a trade/buy/sell blanket; bring bows, arrows, quivers, arm guards, staves, books, or just about anything else.
Please bring a side, or main dish for lunch!

Looking forward to seeing you all this Saturday.

A big thanks ot out set up crew this Saturday! 
Al Chapman
Doug Bell
Phil
Mike Clark
Paul ReDavid
Leon Scott
Keith Sexton
Joe and Chase Coots
Many hands make the work fun, and go quickly.


----------



## GAstumpshooter (May 15, 2013)

And a big Thanks to Kim Coots of a great lunch.


----------



## dm/wolfskin (May 15, 2013)

Wish I could make this one, but David's playing baseball. He's only a kid so long. mIkE


----------



## dutchman (May 16, 2013)

Day after tomorrow, folks. Come join us for a fun-filled day! And some good eats.


----------



## Jake Allen (May 16, 2013)

Please bring yourself a chair. The chairs Kim has borrowed in the past, are not available this year.

So, bring a chair, a covered dish, cookies or a cake if you can, and bug spray. Thanks.


----------



## dutchman (May 17, 2013)

Tomorrow is THE DAY!


----------



## Jake Allen (May 17, 2013)

I am about to leave work and head to the house to start the final preparations for this shoot. We will be there early setting up the tables and such.
Come early, stay late, and shoot a bunch!
You should be able to shoot at least 100 targets tomorrow and not break a sweat!


----------



## Stickbow (May 18, 2013)

*TBG Northern Zone pics*

Had a great time again this year at the TBG Northern Zone Shoot this year. Want to extend a big thank you to the Coot's for hosting it again. Awesome as always!


----------



## Stickbow (May 18, 2013)

more...


----------



## Stickbow (May 18, 2013)

Levi shooting the running pig..
http://youtu.be/oT7xazoFsOc


----------



## chenryiv (May 18, 2013)

I want to thank the Coots family, Bent Bow Farms, The TBG officers for putting on a great shoot.  Our family had a great time, so much so that Parker was plumb tuckered out and fell asleep while we were still on the course.  I want to thank Jeff for lending my wife a bow to shoot and to Chris Horseman for giving her some quick lessons, saving me the silent treatment on the way home  Karen had an awesome time at her first 3D shoot & even got at total of 7 or 8 (fives) on targets.  She even made  a comment about becoming a regular


----------



## Al33 (May 18, 2013)

No doubt the weather forecasters gave cause for some to not attend today but as it turned out the weather was darn near perfect. The rains stayed south of us for the most part and the little rain we did get didn't occur until late in the afternoon. I managed to shoot the course one and half times and didn't get wet.

Just as I knew I would I had a great time. My great time started when Chris Horsman arrived at my house at 6:40 this morning for the ride up. He treated me to a WH breakfast and a lot of laughs on the way up. Thanks again Chris!!!!

An obvious amount of work and preparation goes into this event and as we all know no one gets paid to do it, at least not in monetary terms. The volunteers do it for the gratification of knowing they served to make others have an enjoyable day. Thank you Jeff Hampton, Roger Boykin, Gene Bramlett, the Coots, and many others who helped. Thanks to all for the wonderful dishes prepared for the rest of us to enjoy as the lunch was fantastic. Just one event like this makes my TBG membership worth every penny.

Ms Tomi, you were missed but sure glad Stickbow and some others took a few pic's for us to enjoy. Thanks Vernon, I sure enjoyed shooting with you, Levi, and all others I got to shoot with. Also want to thank lorren68 for doing the lions share of arrow pulling today, great job Kevin, I appreciate it!!!


----------



## hogless (May 18, 2013)

Thanks Joe and Kim coots for hosting this shoot for the last 8 years. It is my favorite shoot. Had a great time this year   Jim Little


----------



## Joe "JC" Coots (May 18, 2013)

I can't thank you all enough for coming out yet another year to share in this very special time with us. Jeff, Gene, Lee, Roger, Al....heck even Horseman  everyone just went above and beyond to make this one even better than last year. Everyone, and there are so many I couldn't for the life of me remember all who pitched in...deepest thanks to you my brothers and sisters.

I want to say that pic of Parker hit home, brought a tear to my eye. That medal around her neck, passed out from too much fun and smoked chicken...an absolute crystallizing reminder of why we felt led to start this years ago.

Life is short, share your time with those you love, drink deeply of the smells of the woods, the laughter of friends and the simple flight of an arrow

Thank you all, it is me and my family who are try blessed and honored to have shared this day with you. May God bless you all as we have been....our hearts are full...


----------



## Clipper (May 18, 2013)

Once again I had a great time at the shoot today.  The course was fun and well laid out and the food was delicious.  I really liked the chicken.  Thanks to all who worked to set up for this event and especially the Coots family for their hospitality and opening their home to us.  It was obvious that a lot of work was put into preparing for this shoot.  I think the running pig was one of the best stations and should be included on future shoots.  It was also great to see my trad family friends again.


----------



## Dirty44Dan (May 19, 2013)

Thanks Joe and Kim for another great shoot.  You all are so kind and generous to host this event each year.  Your beautiful home and farm are such a pleasure for us to visit each year.  Thanks to the setup crew also.  Very well handled.


----------



## Necedah (May 19, 2013)

What a great shoot! The food, the target sets, the food, the fellowship, and  the food were the best ever. Oh,  did I say the food was the best ever.
Thank you Kim and Joe and the set -up crew for a wonderful day.
and the food was some of the best southern cuisine that has ever passed my lips.

Dave


PS. GREAT FOOD


----------



## Lorren68 (May 19, 2013)

I would like to thank Mr. and Mrs. Coots for hosting a wonderful shoot, I also want to thank the fellow shooters who helped with set up.  Now for the food, WOW what a meal, it would have been worth the trip just to eat. The food and fellowship was second to none.  I really enjoyed the course, it was a great mix of targets and ranges.  I am already looking forward to next years shoot.


----------



## markland (May 19, 2013)

Finally got to make the trip to the Coot's farm and had a great time!  Thanks so much for all the hospitality and so good to see alot of people again I have not seen for awhile.  Had some good shooting and got to shoot the course with Chris H. and company and man what a character, he is a hoot and really enjoyed cutting up with him and all.
I guess if I am going to shoot some more tournaments I better start shooting alot more, I absolutely fell apart about 1/2 way thru the 2nd course, but it was fun and could not help but laugh and carry on with the crew I was shooting with.
Dan B if you see this send me an e-mail with your address to mark@muzzy.com and I will be certain to get a package to ya, appreciate all you do for everybody!
Thanks again and hope to make some more shoots, work schedule pending of course!


----------



## Ellbow (May 19, 2013)

Chenry....those pics melt my heart!!!

Looks like a good time had by everyone! Especially when one falls asleep wearing a medal....priceless!
El


----------



## dpoole (May 20, 2013)

Great job done by all who helped put on this shoot THANKS !!


----------



## Chris Horsman (May 20, 2013)

Fun and frolics at the Bent Bow Farm. Good people, good food and new friends. Apart from all ya`ll that spelt my name wrong (no e) Thank you so very much.


----------



## Skunkhound (May 20, 2013)

Had a great time, met and shot with some new folks, and of course, ate very well. 
 I did happen to forget my turkey feathers that Paul had brought for me. They were in a big zip lock at the registration table.  
 Thanks to the Coots, and all the volunteers who made this shoot happen.


----------



## Jake Allen (May 20, 2013)

Skunkhound said:


> Had a great time, met and shot with some new folks, and of course, ate very well.
> I did happen to forget my turkey feathers that Paul had brought for me. They were in a big zip lock at the registration table.
> Thanks to the Coots, and all the volunteers who made this shoot happen.



David, I have your Turkey Feathers in my truck, and they will be safe until you get them.
Good to see you and Katie!


----------



## dutchman (May 20, 2013)

Skunkhound said:


> Had a great time, met and shot with some new folks, and of course, ate very well.
> I did happen to forget my turkey feathers that Paul had brought for me. They were in a big zip lock at the registration table.
> Thanks to the Coots, and all the volunteers who made this shoot happen.





Jake Allen said:


> David, I have your Turkey Feathers in my truck, and they will be safe until you get them.
> Good to see you and Katie!



I was gonna tell him that somebody ate 'em... But that's all ruined now...


----------



## Jake Allen (May 20, 2013)

What a day and shoot we had! It was amazing and a blessing the rain held off for us. Good friends, good food and good times. That seems to be a theme for all of our shoots.
Thanks all for coming!
So many thanks to Joe, Kim, Chase and Conner for allowing us to invade their slice of heaven for a day. Thanks too for their wonderful cooking, hospitality and friendship.


----------



## Blueridge (May 20, 2013)

Hated to miss it. We are starting a youth archery/God based program at church and I had to go through training . Looks like a great shoot.


----------



## Dennis (May 20, 2013)

As always it was the best shoot of the year


----------

